# Blue Peter / HarleyDavidson



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Any one see Blue Peter yesterday?

They had a 3 minute slot about it being 100 years of Harleydavidson.

Konnie Huq astride a Fat Boy! Drool. Your not telling me the producers didn't do that for the dads.

Looked on the web site but no picture


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe time to get rid of this then


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

(


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I take it the "1" is the seconds hand.

I'd bung that on a HOG site.

They'll tear your arm off for it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes the "1" is the seconds disk and sweeps round the dial.


----------

